
Happy World Programmers' Day && Let's have some fun - Coding
https://ide.coding.net/256
======
throwanem
It might have been interesting. But in order to find out, I have to either
create yet another account on yet another website, or give it access to an
absurdly overbroad range of authorizations on my Github account, including
read/write access to all my repositories and public keys.

It might have been interesting. What a shame it isn't worth finding out.

